# Application Sent Via David Cohen



## tsj1 (Jul 12, 2008)

PLEASE PLEASE ADVISE ME.....
I have emailed my application to the representative in canada to desl with my application as a skilled worker, I got the necessary points to qualify.
1. How long is the normal processing times, I understand that using a rep
cuts the time by a few months is this true?
2. Renting a property in ontario, cambridge can anyone advise how much am i looking at monthly...is it same basis as here in the uk.
3. Is it fairly easy to get settled in ontario, as in terms of finding your feet on the ground..I suppose if we do it in the uk, canada is no different.

Finally..What is the hardest part we may find once we finally arrive in canada, as a family, which consist of me and my wife, an2 small kids aged 6 and 4.
PLEASE HELP


----------



## patjmurphy (Aug 21, 2008)

Hi,

I applied through David Cohen under the skilled worker class also in June 2006 (through the London High commission). We were originally told 42 months. However just last week we were told that they are currently reviewing April & May '06. So I'd say give it 2-2.5 years 

regards,
Pat.


----------



## tsj1 (Jul 12, 2008)

Pat
Thnak you for your reply.

How have you started your move to canada, what are you starting to do as in terms of moving, places to live etc etc.

I have an ideaa where I will be living.

the process takes between 2-3 years from what I understand, and the times have been decrased so they are processed quicker as of some months ago.
so hopefully your application too will be done quicker

tony


----------

